# Recommendations



## RadiGen (Oct 18, 2012)

Been Listening to Classical for a year or so now, i started listening to general (popular classical music) for the purpose of selecting a good list of composers, after listening to various "Best" compilations, i've been able to narrow down a list to start from, then i moved to something more specific, i've been able to acquire Chopin's Complete Piano Works, and a portion of Liszt's, but after listening to solo piano music, I yearn for the complexity and magnitude that other forms of compositions have to offer (most notably, symphonies of course)
Basically, i'm looking for recommendations, I'm only beginning to scratch the surface of classical music, so i'd like help from you guys
I have the complete symphonies of haydn in my library, which symphonies do you recommend to me to listen first?
I'd also appreciate other recommendations from other composers
If you're acquainted with Last.fm, here's my account for a more comprehensive list of my music library: http://www.last.fm/user/mikeedols

*Note: please suggest whole works of composers, not specific compositions, nor composers (because i'm already familiar with most of them, only the popular ones of course)
eg. Beethoven's Symphonies or Beethoven's Symphony No. 9
thanks


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Mahler. His symphonies are long but they are wonderful! Specifically, 2 & 3, as well as Das Liede Van Erde.
Dvorak: 5, 8, 9
Tchaikovsky: 1,5,6
Brahms: Piano concerto 2
Beethoven: Piano concerto 4, symphony 6


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

For Haydn, his most popular are usually anything with a nickname. 6,7,8 are very early ones, 22, 45, 49, 83, 92, 94, 100-104. I'm missing some. If you have them all, try a few from each from early, middle, late.

Other composers: there are tons of choices and every one has his own tastes. I like Vaughan Williams' 5th as something you probably haven't heard in a "best of" compilation.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Look into Carl Nielsen's symphonies. Start with no. 2.


----------



## RadiGen (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the recommendations, I think i'll be able to manage with those recommendations for now,



Sonata said:


> Mahler. His symphonies are long but they are wonderful! Specifically, 2 & 3, as well as Das Liede Van Erde.
> Dvorak: 5, 8, 9
> Tchaikovsky: 1,5,6
> Brahms: Piano concerto 2
> Beethoven: Piano concerto 4, symphony 6


I have Dvorak's New World Symphony in my library, and, I just love it, especially the 4th movement

Cheers! see ya around people


----------

